# 6 CD Changer removal for TT coupe



## Doris (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi guys again, only me, you'll all be sick of me with all my questions haha

another question for ya... I have a faulty CD changer that the garage are going to repair for me... they are struggling to remove the panels ect to get to it... Im thinking of getting my brother to do it, has anybody removed the CD changer before? if so can anybody offers any advice?

cheers
Mich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The side panel just pops off with a fair bit of force...

Remove rear bench and put backs fully flat then undo securing bolt (17mm box or swan spanner) from where seats clip into place in boot. Then just simple pop off the panel from the top left hand corner by seat clip, and once all off you will see the bolts to undo the cd changer bracket and the changer is screwed onto the bracket.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Was just about to start a similar thread myself, How do you remove it from a roadster?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just discovered these...

From a roadster

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_docs/tt_cd_rdster.pdf

From a coupe

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_docs/tt_cd_coupe.pdf


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a ballache, cheers for the link.


----------

